# What's a lot of miles on a used car?



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

We're looking at buying a 3-4 year old car. Between me and the missus we keep arguing about what a lot of miles is. I say cars nowadays can do more miles but she's adament that it needs to be extremely low mileage.


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Low mileage in itself doesn't tell you anything about how good a purchase a car will be. I'd take a car with 75k miles on it that's been meticulously looked after over one with 20k that's been badly treated. History and condition over mileage every time IMO.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Also down to how the miles have even put on lots of cold starts short trips will go more damage than a long motorway drive


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Check automatics,,there are two types depending on the car model.
The v low mileage for the year ,real life 1 old granny down to the shops and well serviced owner who can no longer be bothered with a manual box cos she tends to overrev and burn the clutch when she thinks shes in 1st but its actually 3rd. (old granpa too if you like.
vs a high mileage car of the same type.sales rep /company car wotever.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

BillTheButcher said:


> Low mileage in itself doesn't tell you anything about how good a purchase a car will be. I'd take a car with 75k miles on it that's been meticulously looked after over one with 20k that's been badly treated. History and condition over mileage every time IMO.


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Also depends how you are going to be using the car. If you stick a load of miles on then a higher mileage car might not last you that long, but if it's just used for going to the shops, taking the kids 2 miles down the road to school etc then a higher mileage car would still last you for years. I'd always say the condition of the car is more important than the miles on it.

We've just bought a 2 yr 10 month old car with 32k on it, that's average to me, anything 10-15k/year is average mileage.


----------



## Rick101 (Nov 20, 2017)

Doesn't really matter unless you are planning to put a load of miles on top that would lead to additional maintenance.

Regardless, I would much rather have a well maintained car from a proper enthusiast over a low mileage A to B car.
I'd note 'well maintained' means different things to different people.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

For reference, this is my car, on 107k miles now. Last 3 owners have all been enthusiasts and members of the RS246 forum, so it's been very well looked after










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

My a8 had 260,000 miles on it (Mostly motorway )and ran like new,my mates a4 was the same age with 40,000 miles on it and mechanically was in far inferior condition !


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

FJ1000 said:


> For reference, this is my car, on 107k miles now. Last 3 owners have all been enthusiasts and members of the RS246 forum, so it's been very well looked after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see some more pics of this. The stance looks perfect 

Front of your house looks great too.


----------



## Shaoxter (Dec 18, 2017)

If you're looking to put a lot of miles on it, just buy the one in the best condition. Paying a premium for a low mileage car doesn't make sense in that situation. I wouldn't have a problem buying a 60-80k mile 3-4 year old car, at least you know it gets warmed up every journey compared to a low miler which does 3 miles to the station each day.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 to 4 yo car low mileage would be 20 30k high mileage would be 60 70k

I like cars under 70k but that me


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

qooqiiu said:


> FJ1000 said:
> 
> 
> > For reference, this is my car, on 107k miles now. Last 3 owners have all been enthusiasts and members of the RS246 forum, so it's been very well looked after
> ...


Any excuse 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhouse (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice car that, we have a z4 coupe with 160,000 on it, just cost £150 to get through mot, my Mrs does 30 miles a day in it, she absolutely loves it, I like it but never get near it.


----------

